# Pacotes binarios Sulfur no Gentoo funciona?

## mfdzerohour

Boa noite,

Tive o prazer de usar os pacotes binarios no gentoo em sua ultima edição na época 2005.0 ou 2005.1 não me lembro, tal projeto foi descontinuado para as arquiteturas x86 e 64, não sei se para as outras plataformas o projeto ainda está em andamento.

Gostaria de saber se é possivel compilar o sulfur para o gentoo, sei que o emerge tem alguns pacotes compilados como o openoffice e o firefox, mas me parece que neste quisito o sulfur que provem do sabayon tem mais pacotes, alguem já tentou isto com sucesso? 

Desde já obrigado.

Marcelo Duarte

----------

